# Temperature on the train in cold climate



## Empire Builder

How is the temperature like on board in cold climate, e.g. on board Empire Builder and Lake Shore from Boston to Seattle around Christmas time?


----------



## Maglev

The temperature on the trains is usually comfortable. Occasionally a thermostat will be turned up or down, and occasionally there will be malfunctions.

I was comfortable on both those trains in January, except one of the lounge cars was cold due to a heat problem. The bathrooms in the coaches were very warm.


----------



## the_traveler

As said, usually the temperature is comfortable. Surprisingly, you are more likely to find it too warm in the winter and too cool in the summer than the other way!


----------



## caravanman

Certainly I often find the air con too cold in the summer, especially on my bald head. A nice warm hat helps!

Best advice seems to be try and dress in thin layers, that way you can adjust more easily to the train temperature.

Ed.


----------



## Lonestar648

I have been on many Amtrak trains in very cold weather outside, even driving snow. Inside, it has always been comfortable. One just has to know that in some cars the heat vent is along the floor near the window and can be quite hot on anything you place on it. If in a sleeper, you have an individual control for the heater. I found it nice to be comfortable in my seat as I watched the cold, blowing snow, brushing up against my window.


----------



## willem

Lonestar648 said:


> If in a sleeper, you have an individual control for the heater.


In my experience, there usually (but not always) is an individual control. Also in my experience, it sometimes (but not always) has some effect on the heating system in the compartment.


----------



## PVD

During the winter, the Amfleets in the Northeast often get snow in the vestibules, even then, in the passenger area they are almost always comfortable.


----------



## Empire Builder

Thank you for the answers.


----------



## Devil's Advocate

Maglev said:


> The temperature on the trains is usually comfortable.


&


the_traveler said:


> As said, usually the temperature is comfortable.


&


Lonestar648 said:


> Inside, it has always been comfortable.


&


PVD said:


> In the passenger area they are almost always comfortable.


On my trips (CS, CZ, SC, SL, TE, SM, NR, AE) the temperature has varied wildly. Sometimes it will be perfectly comfortable and sometimes it will be extremely uncomfortable.



the_traveler said:


> You are more likely to find it too warm in the winter and too cool in the summer than the other way!


&


Lonestar648 said:


> If in a sleeper, you have an individual control for the heater.


If you combine these two posts you get the most helpful information in the thread.

Guideline #1: In the winter Amtrak is more likely to be too warm rather that too cold.

Guideline #2: In a sleeper there is a heating element but no cooling component.

Guideline #3: Coach passengers have no control over the temperature whatsoever.


----------

